#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Thai Water features

## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice one but the cheeky sod wanted 20baht cos I took a picture of it, I suddenly found myself not able to speak English or Thai  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Another nice wooden bridge.

----------


## forreachingme

Made in Thailand things, near Pak Chong, entrance of the Kao Yai national Park, all sizes, this one is plain marble 1 feet size, quote around 3 k for this one including pump...

Check it work before purchase as some are not exactly round...

----------


## forreachingme

Ooops, some neck exercise to see this one....

If you went so far to buy the sphere in Pak Chong, few Km away in the Kao Yai you can find this one...

October, so end of rainy season, very different flow depending season, some times almost dry

----------


## dirtydog

Have to se what I can do about your picture there, anyway here is a nice water feature form Koh Si Chang just off of Sri racha, shame about the blue plastic pipes  :Sad:

----------


## laoshi

'Ave yer got a pic of Charlie Dimmock's water feature?...

----------


## buadhai

Nam Tok Than Thong

----------


## aging one

Is that you DD?

----------


## hillbilly

No! I have seen the dawg in person (but, I don't want to go there).

----------


## dirtydog

defineately not me  :Smile: 
here is a nice one from Bang saray.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is at Oasis Sea World in Chantaburi.

----------


## Texpat

I'm not sure why people feel compelled to put "features" on their property. 

Rock feature
Water feature
Gargoyle feature
Pond feature
Light feature
Sala featue
Statue feature
Twin feature ...

In my modest opinion, *most* of them are a waste of time and money that add nothing to the beauty, value or convenience.

I'm all about function. If it provides some sort of functional purpose, I'm all in. If it's just a toy, fcuk it.



^what a mess.

----------


## Ice Maiden

When I was in Koh Samui I took a photo of a lovely waterfall that I will post tomorrow. I was warned by the Aussie guy not to get too close to the rocks because you can slip, I didn't listen and got a little too close for a photo of it and twisted my ankle!

It was pretty funny really.

----------


## Dougal

> I'm not sure why people feel compelled to put "features" on their property.


I agree that they need to be done well, but isn't it ALL about enhancing and beautifying one's surroundings.

Moving water is very relaxing - unless you have a bladder problem.

----------


## Texpat

Lets just say that if I had a choice between a bubbly water fountain in my back yard and a coupla three-holers for a wild and wacky weekend, it won't be my garden that gets wet.

But if we're talking about shade trees, or a bench, or a swing, or even a low-maintenance swimmin hole, I'm there.

I was at my sister's place in Tampa last week. The current craze is to screen-in the whole pool/lounge/jacuzzi/area so nothin' but rain and sunshine gets in.

Sounds excessive, and they don't deal with the savage blood-suckers on a Thailand scale.

----------


## Texpat

insert photo function aint working.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> insert photo function aint working.


Yes it is. It's you that isn't working properly!

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice one in Chiang Mai, maybe a bit costly for most of us though  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

This is one at Saha Farms in Pattaya, who says chicken farmers don't make any money  :Smile:  actually I believe this is the house of the owner of CP Group PLC.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is at some shop in Jomtien on Soi Thepprasit.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's one in Pattaya at a stone cladding shop, shame they tiled the inside, but it still looks pretty good.

----------


## corvettelover

i like the animal wood carving ones they put around gardens, some with water flowing over them.the workmanship is brillant. have some pics but have downloaded them to maxi drives and packed them away.
anyone have any shots ?

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> This is one at Saha Farms in Pattaya, who says chicken farmers don't make any money  actually I believe this is the house of the owner of CP Group PLC.


Now there's a house worthy of inclusion in the 'ugliest homes' topic.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice cheap way to make a pond, when i think of ponds I think of big diggers and great big holes and stuff, obviously if you live on the main road in Jomtien you have to think a bit smaller, pretty cheap way of doing it, a few red bricks and some plastic, ok half the ornaments should be hidden away preferably on some rubbish dump, but apart from that it looks quite good.

Overal picture of the pond.



Frogs and cat ornaments?



Plastic liner.



3 bricks high and just stacked on top of each other.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm not sure why people feel compelled to put "features" on their property. 
> 
> (...)
> 
> In my modest opinion, *most* of them are a waste of time and money that add nothing to the beauty, value or convenience.


You don't live there. They do.

----------


## dirtydog

This water feature impressed me, reason being it is obviously man made but an odd shape, it's in Pattaya at one of the Thai nurseries, so I had a closer look, they have used a cement mixing container, these are made out of plastic but are really heavy duty, cost around 500baht, think the Thai woman probably paid more for the rocks to go round the edges.

----------


## sunsetter

^thats got to be one of the easiest ways to knock up a water feature, like that

----------


## sunsetter

bangkok, soi 1

----------


## Aguda

Here is a water feature from the Jim Thompson house in Bangkok.



There were some lovely Koi swimming around!



A pleasant place to spend a few hours on a hot afternoon.

----------


## dirtydog

Well it seems those who own the water feature 6 posts up have taken heed of my advice and dumped the crappy ornaments, they also rebuilt their water feature.

----------


## dirtydog

Here is my own water feature barely seeable due to the jungle growth, must have a million fishes and snails in these 2 bowls.

----------


## dirtydog

I admit for something like this you do need the right location, it's not really suitable for many styles of houses but for this one it did look good, infact I wouldn't mind something like this out on my balcony  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

^  Especially if the girls were real.

----------


## dirtydog

This could be nice if they had used a different material to deliver the water rather than Thai plastic blue pvc pipes, oh well  :Sad:

----------

